# Hoosier winter Swap Meet Jan 28, 2017



## rideahiggins

Flyer for the Hoosier Antique and Classic Bike Club winter swap meet.


----------



## rideahiggins

Well not quite as I had planned. Maybe someone with more computer skills can get it to display here.


----------



## Iverider

http://hoosierbicycles.homestead.com/Swap_Meet_Flyer_2017__PDF.pdf


----------



## Flat Tire

This is a good one! In a bigger building this year too!


----------



## schwinnguyinohio

How is this show,worth 3 hour drive? Maybe someone has some pics from a previous show


----------



## Iverider

There's always a fair amount of stuff there. Depends on what you're into I guess. Here are some photos I took in 2014 which is the last time I attended. I hope to get back there again this year! https://www.flickr.com/photos/32224799@N02/albums/72157640165247643


----------



## Iverider

20&quot; Schwinn by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Selection of Ballooners by VW Sightings, on Flickr



If ever there was a Whiz, there was... by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Random Parts for Sale by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Nice Original Elgin by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Take a seat by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Accesorize by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Lil Merc. by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Flocycle by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Arch Trusses are always welcome by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Iverider

Show - Big room by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Schwinn lineup by VW Sightings, on Flickr



Silver King in need of some attention by VW Sightings, on Flickr



X53 by VW Sightings, on Flickr



70&#x27;s Ordinary Repro. by VW Sightings, on Flickr



More Ballooners by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## partsguy

I might go, maybe. Too far off to tell!


----------



## TheFizzer

One of my favorite shows to attend when I lived in Ohio.  Thinking about getting plane ticket just to attend & I'm in Florida now


----------



## Freqman1

As long as the weather doesn't get too bad my dad will be there--he has to pick up a tricycle for me. He may also be looking for some early post war Schwinn springer forks. V/r Shawn


----------



## JOEL

I will be there unless there's a blizzard or something. Always a good meet, and growing. The past few have sold out and I understand they are moving to a bigger building this year. 3 Hour drive, Ha, that's nothing...


----------



## Iverider

Online registration is UP 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/25-WINTER-S...205604?hash=item3f7237e5e4:g:3TkAAOSwZQRYYatu


----------



## vincev

Hope the weather is good and the show has some quality bikes.


----------



## Flat Tire

Got my spaces! 8 and 9....see ya there!


----------



## partsguy

I won't be setting up a booth, but I might go and pick for parts.


----------



## Freqman1

Flat Tire said:


> Got my spaces! 8 and 9....see ya there!




As long as the weather don't go to crap my Dad will be there--be sure to say Hi! V/r Shawn


----------



## Jesse McCauley

I think I've convinced my fiance to join me at the swap so I'll make up a post of TOC stuff I can bring along for sellin/trading. 

Anybody planing on bringing any TOC smalls?


----------



## rideahiggins

I've got 3 spots for my cousin and I. He will have lots of new take off parts and tires along with some older stuff. I will have older parts.


----------



## vincev

I need a fix.Like a drug addict I need to find a bike.


----------



## jimsbeercans

Will be there in spot 26. Not taking much this year as I'm riding with someone. Going to take my 1960 Jaguar (on ebag) and maybe a Coppertone Traveler. So hope to sell out!


----------



## npence

Just got my spot saved for the swap. Should be bringing some good stuff to unload. 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## pkh1974

I will be there wit a swingbike and some bmx freestyle stuff.  Maybe some parts too.


----------



## SHO2010

I will be there good weather or bad. Going to be looking of parts for projects that I have going on.


----------



## partsguy

I'm leaning towards not going. There's only a few parts I'm after and I highly doubt I'll find them at the swap as they are very specific and hard to find.


----------



## Jesse McCauley

partsguy said:


> I'm leaning towards not going. There's only a few parts I'm after and I highly doubt I'll find them at the swap as they are very specific and hard to find.





Whatcha looking for man? I'm trying to decide what to post for pre-sale, I don't think I'll set up a table but I'd love to sell a few things and avoid shipping 

In fact I would encourage anyone planning to attend to post here things they are looking for in case that prompts another caber to bring it! 

I'm looking for two different straight pull hubs 
A "porcupine" hub like this one: 




And a Pope / Columbia hub like this one:






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

Jesse McCauley said:


> Whatcha looking for man? I'm trying to decide what to post for pre-sale, I don't think I'll set up a table but I'd love to sell a few things and avoid shipping
> 
> In fact I would encourage anyone planning to attend to post here things they are looking for in case that prompts another caber to bring it!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk




I'm needing:

Radio knob for 1955-56 Radio Bike (ANY CONDITION)
Antenna tube for 1955-56 Radio Bike (ANY CONDITION)
Deluxe rear carrier for 1959-61 Huffman middleweights (with the chrome "fins")
Full chainguard for 1950's Huffman middleweights (the style seen on Radio Bikes, Dial-A-Rides, Daytons, etc)
Late 50's-early 60's 3-speed grip shifter, cable and hardware for a men's frame bike
1980's Western Flyer thumb shifter
50's style touring saddle in purple and white, or white only. Chrome crash rail too.

I need a tank also, but I'll get a picture of that!

I need a rack and chain guard EXACTLY like what is on this! Chain guard was used from about 1950-1960, rack was ONLY used from 1958-1960. I have a Dayton that needs these parts.


----------



## detroitbike

jesse,
 don't we have that chainguard in the garage, in red.?
  Also a Late 50's-early 60's 3-speed grip shifter, cable and hardware for a men's frame bike ? N.O.S.?

  Remind me to check for 'partsguy' tomorrow ...


----------



## detroitbike

I will bring to Hoosier meet::

Anybody need NOS wheels?

 From left
  20" s-7 --- 28 spoke
   20 S-2 - 28 spoke
  20 fastback front 20 X 1 1/4 X 1 3/8 s-5
   24 manta ray rear 5 speed
   26 X 1 3/4 S-7 front
     I will bring to show if interest


----------



## partsguy

Looks like I've been swayed. I'll be in bright and early. I have a race to watch at 2 PM (Rolex 24)!! So, I will not be in the show this year, just buying stuff


----------



## Freqman1

partsguy said:


> Looks like I've been swayed. I'll be in bright and early. I have a race to watch at 2 PM (Rolex 24)!! So, I will not be in the show this year, just buying stuff




The good part (finish) ain't even until the next day! I'm just blown away that Fox is going to broadcast 23 hours of this race. If you sit through all 23 hours of that you are absolute hardcore or you have no life!


----------



## partsguy

Freqman1 said:


> The good part (finish) ain't even until the next day! I'm just blown away that Fox is going to broadcast 23 hours of this race. If you sit through all 23 hours of that you are absolute hardcore or you have no life!




I'll watch as much as I can. My favorite driver is coming out of retirement to race. GO JEFF GO!! It may be the last time I get to see him race, except for possibly being a substitute driver for someone else. I'd say I'm hardcore! lol


----------



## partsguy

partsguy said:


> I'm needing:
> 
> Radio knob for 1955-56 Radio Bike (ANY CONDITION)
> Antenna tube for 1955-56 Radio Bike (ANY CONDITION)
> Deluxe rear carrier for 1959-61 Huffman middleweights (with the chrome "fins")
> Full chainguard for 1950's Huffman middleweights (the style seen on Radio Bikes, Dial-A-Rides, Daytons, etc) (*FOUND!*)
> Late 50's-early 60's 3-speed grip shifter, cable and hardware for a men's frame bike (*PENDING!*)
> 1980's Western Flyer thumb shifter (*FOUND AT LAST!*)
> 50's style touring saddle in purple and white, or white only. Chrome crash rail too.
> 
> I need a tank also, but I'll get a picture of that!
> 
> I need a rack and chain guard EXACTLY like what is on this! Chain guard was used from about 1950-1960, rack was ONLY used from 1958-1960. I have a Dayton that needs these parts.





*Wants list updated!*


----------



## rideahiggins

partsguy said:


> I'm needing:
> 
> Radio knob for 1955-56 Radio Bike (ANY CONDITION)
> Antenna tube for 1955-56 Radio Bike (ANY CONDITION)
> Deluxe rear carrier for 1959-61 Huffman middleweights (with the chrome "fins")
> Full chainguard for 1950's Huffman middleweights (the style seen on Radio Bikes, Dial-A-Rides, Daytons, etc)
> Late 50's-early 60's 3-speed grip shifter, cable and hardware for a men's frame bike
> 1980's Western Flyer thumb shifter
> 50's style touring saddle in purple and white, or white only. Chrome crash rail too.
> 
> I need a tank also, but I'll get a picture of that!
> 
> I need a rack and chain guard EXACTLY like what is on this! Chain guard was used from about 1950-1960, rack was ONLY used from 1958-1960. I have a Dayton that needs these parts.



I'm already bringing that chain guard but it's been repainted.


----------



## detroitbike

Also some misc tools:


----------



## rideahiggins

Well the final tally on what my cousin and I are bringing is about 25 banana boxes and totes full of clean parts and a couple of stacks of new 700C tires. Maybe a couple bikes.


----------



## partsguy

rideahiggins said:


> I'm already bringing that chain guard but it's been repainted.




Color does not matter. The whole bike is being repainted - in purple. Never seen a men's bicycle in purple but that was the original color!


----------



## jimsbeercans

Just taking 3 bikes this year. Riding with another collector so don't want over stay my welcome.
but will be bringing a December 20th 1963 Schwinn CO-ED 2 speed

 

 . A super clean Huffy 24" balloon tire girls bike that was probably never outside. Have the original bike stand and is super clean and shiney. I'm thinking 1956 range. Also, the Green Jaguar listed before. 
See you there and sorry about the indoor shots but the wife is at work!


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Anybody need a scarce wood wheel/hub setup? 

I've got a bit of everything TOC but limited room.
I have a G&J rear steer tandem frame that is quite nice as well as about a dozen more TOC frameset projects- just no room in the Mazda. 





I'm Looking for an Iver crankset to match this chainwheel if you think you may have one lurking- 






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## detroitbike

20" CLEAN  72' paramount 
   $ 950


----------



## Iverider

I'll be bringing an 1896 Gendron with super nice original paint among other things from TOC to postwar.




1896 Gendron by VW Sightings, on Flickr


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Also looking for a "toothed" washer if anyone has one loose






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jesse McCauley

Good stuff all around! 

Here are just a few of my favorites:















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## partsguy

Scored some goodies. The wheels I bought in the parking lot, and the chainguard deal I made prior, then having lunch with dad, made the trip worth it!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry

Jesse McCauley said:


> Good stuff all around!
> 
> Here are just a few of my favorites:
> reel nice pictures jesse , thanks for takeing some , looks like a reel good meet !!!!  from bicycle larry
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## vincev

partsguy said:


> Scored some goodies. The wheels I bought in the parking lot, and the chainguard deal I made prior, then having lunch with dad, made the trip worth it!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk



Hey,nice meeting ya today !


----------



## partsguy

vincev said:


> Hey,nice meeting ya today !




Indeed! Same here! Here is a foto of the iconic (and somewhat coincidental) meeting:


----------



## Oldnut

Krautwaggen said:


> I'll be bringing an 1896 Gendron with super nice original paint among other things from TOC to postwar.
> 
> 
> 
> 1896 Gendron by VW Sightings, on Flickr



I need that head badge damn but the bike is too nice to take it


----------



## vincev

partsguy said:


> Indeed! Same here! Here is a foto of the iconic (and somewhat coincidental) meeting:



It was nice comparing notes on that tree hugger from Portland.lol


----------



## partsguy

vincev said:


> It was nice comparing notes on that tree hugger from Portland.lol




The deal was that I let you copy my notes if you write my report for class


----------



## bikerbluz

Thanks Jim for the good deal on the 60 Jaguar. Was nice meeting you all. Going to enjoy cleaning and riding this one.


----------



## jimsbeercans

Nice meeting you as well. Had a decent turn out but I had to leave early. But they were still coming in when I was leaving. Weather this year was dry! Helped in the amount of buyers!


----------



## Freqman1

Other than the few random pics did anyone get pics to let the rest of us know what it was like? V/r Shawn


----------



## rideahiggins

A club member was taking a lot of photos. Maybe they will post some soon.


----------



## partsguy

It was almost all Schwinn stuff, lots of muscle bikes and even more roadbikes and lightweights.

I did find my dream Schwinn though, a 1959 white Corvette and it appeared to be legitimate. It's a shame that I couldn't buy it. I splurged on the Radio Bike recently. There was a lot of cool stuff there honestly. Besides the Corvettes, npence had a nice rare Elgin project for sale and there was a Murray chopper early in the day.

I missed out by minutes on a 1950 Huffy Dial-A-Ride. It was in a fire, and spray painted. Somebody bought it to build a custom out of it. He didn't want the wheels, so I bought them off of him for $20 (I didn't bother to haggle that price!) I needed the back wheel badly to get a decent rim hoop for chroming. I got really lucky.

If you needed seats or chain guards, this place had you covered! I sifted through boxes of them and there was a lot of good stuff.


----------



## SHO2010

partsguy said:


> It was almost all Schwinn stuff, lots of muscle bikes and even more roadbikes and lightweights.
> 
> I did find my dream Schwinn though, a 1959 white Corvette and it appeared to be legitimate. It's a shame that I couldn't buy it. I splurged on the Radio Bike recently. There was a lot of cool stuff there honestly. Besides the Corvettes, npence had a nice rare Elgin project for sale and there was a Murray chopper early in the day.
> 
> I missed out by minutes on a 1950 Huffy Dial-A-Ride. It was in a fire, and spray painted. Somebody bought it to build a custom out of it. He didn't want the wheels, so I bought them off of him for $20 (I didn't bother to haggle that price!) I needed the back wheel badly to get a decent rim hoop for chroming. I got really lucky.
> 
> If you needed seats or chain guards, this place had you covered! I sifted through boxes of them and there was a lot of good stuff.



My wife got tired about half way thru the show and they guy with that white Corvette let her use one of his chairs, I talked to him for a little while and he said that bike was all original, that was the first time I ever saw one I thought it was a custom build but he said it was the real deal.


----------



## SHO2010

Freqman1 said:


> The good part (finish) ain't even until the next day! I'm just blown away that Fox is going to broadcast 23 hours of this race. If you sit through all 23 hours of that you are absolute hardcore or you have no life!



I went early but dident leave until a little after 1 made a few stops got home at 4pm then watched the race until midnight and up at 8 to watch the finish. Had the IMSA in cars on and the radio feed and the Fox2 feed on the other screen, rooted on the Ford GT to their hard fought win.


----------



## partsguy

SHO2010 said:


> My wife got tired about half way thru the show and they guy with that white Corvette let her use one of his chairs, I talked to him for a little while and he said that bike was all original, that was the first time I ever saw one I thought it was a custom build but he said it was the real deal.



Oh no, it was real. I was checking the serial number and aged paint.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1

partsguy said:


> Oh no, it was real. I was checking the serial number and aged paint.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk




Anyone get any pics of the white Corvette? Serial #? V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy

Freqman1 said:


> Anyone get any pics of the white Corvette? Serial #? V/r Shawn




I should have gotten pics, but I did not. I didn't write down the serial either. It was a 5-speed, and belonged to a member here.


----------



## Freqman1

partsguy said:


> I should have gotten pics, but I did not. I didn't write down the serial either. It was a 5-speed, and belonged to a member here.




I owned a white Corvette at one time and if memory serves they were only offered in coaster, 2 speed kick back, and 3 speed SA--no five speeds--the 5 speed Corvettes are different animals. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy

Freqman1 said:


> I owned a white Corvette at one time and if memory serves they were only offered in coaster, 2 speed kick back, and 3 speed SA--no five speeds--the 5 speed Corvettes are different animals. V/r Shawn




It could have been converted to a 5-speed, it's not difficult. It would be foolish to tamper with a '59 white Corvette though. Either way, the paint and decals were original. The aged and imperfect paint and decals verified it for me.


----------



## scrubbinrims

Was there anything prewar...like anything?
Chris


----------



## Freqman1

scrubbinrims said:


> Was there anything prewar...like anything?
> Chris



My Dad was there B. Oct 1941!


----------



## partsguy

scrubbinrims said:


> Was there anything prewar...like anything?
> Chris



There was an Elgin, the funky model with no seat tube.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## Flat Tire

scrubbinrims said:


> Was there anything prewar...like anything?
> Chris[/QU
> 
> Of course,


----------



## willardm

You can check out some of the 2017 swap meet photos here:
https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=hoosier antique & classic bicycle club
Any feedback on the new building is appreciated, pro and con.


----------



## partsguy

willardm said:


> You can check out some of the 2017 swap meet photos here:
> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=hoosier antique & classic bicycle club
> Any feedback on the new building is appreciated, pro and con.





The new building is much brighter, more room, more open, I liked it!


----------



## Freqman1

willardm said:


> You can check out some of the 2017 swap meet photos here:
> https://www.facebook.com/search/top/?q=hoosier antique & classic bicycle club
> Any feedback on the new building is appreciated, pro and con.




Guess if you don't have Fbook no looky at pics


----------



## Pookie42

Here is a couple of pics I took


















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pookie42

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pookie42

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pookie42

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pookie42

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bicycle larry

Pookie42 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Pookie42 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



thanks for all the pictures , from bicycle larry


----------



## Freqman1

Pookie42 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Thanks for the pics. Actually looks like there were a few pre war things--like that Black Hawk. Seemed to be a little something for everyone. V/r Shawn


----------



## partsguy

Pookie42 said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





My dad made it into one of your shots lol. That is a BEAUTIFUL Monark Coupe De Ville!!


----------



## willardm

Thanks for the photos Pookie42.  One of the Hoosier Club members was taking photos.  Hopefully those will be available to post soon.


----------



## WES PINCHOT

THANKS FOR THE PICS.
LOOKED LIKE A GOOD TURNOUT!


----------



## partsguy

Yeah, it was. I liked it better than last year. Lots of CABE members there.


----------



## no-ballooners

Here's Whitey! He was at the show for sale but found no takers. Original paint and decals/screens. 3 speed. I have added a speedo, light, and rear rack since the show. Now asking $1200 plus shipping. I will throw in a collection of original decals with the deal too!


----------



## partsguy

no-ballooners said:


> Here's Whitey! He was at the show for sale but found no takers. Original paint and decals/screens. 3 speed. I have added a speedo, light, and rear rack since the show. Now asking $1200 plus shipping. I will throw in a collection of original decals with the deal too!
> 
> View attachment 422177
> 
> View attachment 422178
> 
> View attachment 422179
> 
> View attachment 422180
> 
> View attachment 422181
> 
> View attachment 422182
> 
> View attachment 422183
> 
> View attachment 422184
> 
> View attachment 422185
> 
> View attachment 422186



Still a knockout bike!!! 

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------

